# Best place to live (near Gibraltar) for budget of Euro 750 mark??



## Carmenapril

Hoping somebody can help...

My husband has a 2nd interview for a job in Gibraltar so we are starting to do our homework regarding places to live etc. Sotogrande seems to be fairly popular - as does Estepona, but we are on a budget as we would need to rent out our own house in the UK (and I have recently set up my own company last year so my husband is now the breadwinner until I start making ££££s!), so ideally we need somewhere to rent in the 750-800 Euro per month price range which isn't too cramped/no balconies etc as we have a 3 yr old and has some outdoor space - near decent nursery/school and good transport links. Not too far from the sea and not too cut off from some of the more authentic parts of Spain (whilst we love the whole ex pat thing, we also want to feel like we're in Spain!) If anyone has any suggestions or tips, I'd be very grateful.

Muchas gracias,
Sam


----------



## Jazintosh

Welcome Carmen, this is my oppinion i´m not an expert.It depends what you want, what are your interests, and what you really need.

1- Gibraltar is an expensive ghetto for living.

2- La Linea is the spanish city in the frontier and i dont like , smugglering and drugs area.

3- If you have a kid, you can try Los Barrios,15 minutes by car from Gibraltar, not very big, maybe 23 k population, low crime , schools and public services and a lot of space for trekking or just have a walk.Nice for a 3 years old.

4- Can´t help you about public transport but you will find a nice "casa de pueblo" for 700-800 euros.That´s for sure.

5- HUGE mall in Palmones area( seaside) , Sotogrande , San Roque and many little villages near.Moderate number of expats.

http://www.losbarrios.es/


----------



## dreamerspain

Try Estepona it is a lovely town, don't go for Gibraltar or La Linea it is a Ghetto!!
Good Luck with the move if you need any help let me know. I have lived here for 8 years


----------



## jimenato

Hi

I agree with what everybody has said about Gibraltar itself and La Linea - both expensive and best avoided. 

The good news is that for 700-800€ you will have lots of choice in the current financial climate. Los Barrios is good or Jimena if you want village life. Nearer the coast you should find something in Sabinillas or Manilva which are both nearer Gibraltar and nearly as nice as Estepona.

Sotogrande is even nearer and you might even find something there for that price at the moment.


----------



## steveB

Carmenapril said:


> Hoping somebody can help...
> 
> My husband has a 2nd interview for a job in Gibraltar so we are starting to do our homework regarding places to live etc. Sotogrande seems to be fairly popular - as does Estepona, but we are on a budget as we would need to rent out our own house in the UK (and I have recently set up my own company last year so my husband is now the breadwinner until I start making ££££s!), so ideally we need somewhere to rent in the 750-800 Euro per month price range which isn't too cramped/no balconies etc as we have a 3 yr old and has some outdoor space - near decent nursery/school and good transport links. Not too far from the sea and not too cut off from some of the more authentic parts of Spain (whilst we love the whole ex pat thing, we also want to feel like we're in Spain!) If anyone has any suggestions or tips, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Sam


Hi Sam

Did you manage to find somewhere? We are in a similar situation, looking to live in Spain and work in Gib. Dont want to live too far away, so thinking about Sotogrande area. What did you settle on and how are you finding life?
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## mrypg9

Estepona seems a great place to live. Manilva/Sabinillas/Sotogrande all seem a bit artificial, lacking in ambience and heavily British but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> Estepona seems a great place to live. Manilva/Sabinillas/Sotogrande all seem a bit artificial, lacking in ambience and heavily British but that's just my opinion.


Yes I agree. The reason might be that although they have all grown at a breakneck pace over the last ten years, Estepona has a historic heart which the others lack. It makes it a bit different and nicer. It also, although being home to many expats, remains very Spanish.


----------

